# Brother Bundy.... I found you!!!



## Infantry87 (Jul 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/60r4vVHvwDA


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread may be a bit quiet for the next 2 days and 10 hours.  I love my bundy but he has to relax!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 13, 2012)

What did bundy do ?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

I really don't want to go there not to cause drama but trust me when it comes to my core members there has to be damn good reason for even a time out.

 Bundy and I are really tight but when it coms to the site I can't pull the admin card just because I like someone. You guys remember when I myself banned my good buddy Jstarks on here for 3 days when he went off on a member. Sometimes you have no choice and luckily our friendship is as strong as ever.

 This banning is just that a time out, if the mod wishes to lift the ban a day early or something i am ok with that too, just sayin

 we all have bad days but certain things can't happen here and it was one of those certain things not once but twice   and not just pone day but carried over into the next day after I had a talk with Mr bundy.

 I value him here very much, he contributes , is active, asks questions and is a really good and decent guy. Like i said we all have shit in our lives sometimes that may sour our mood to each other on here and we have to control that.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 13, 2012)

Understandable Zeek. Thanks, because I was in the dark on this issue


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

don't know what happened but i like big bundy and am petitioning the mods (with all respect) bring him back as soon as possible (was told to mind my own business about this so disregard my opinion)


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 13, 2012)

Well ez from my knowledge it wasn't even on SI that's why I was pissed. So what we do on other sites effects us on here as well?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well ez from my knowledge it wasn't even on SI that's why I was pissed. So what we do on other sites effects us on here as well?



That depends. Sometimes yes. If you're a scammer/info collector then yes, if you are threatening a member here we'll look out for the member...


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

That is a good question big  should things carry over from another board to here.

 The answer to that is NO with the exception of threats, releasing personal info, scamming  anything along those lines will follow you here from somewhere else and it should.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 13, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well ez from my knowledge it wasn't even on SI that's why I was pissed. So what we do on other sites effects us on here as well?



Actually it was on SI, which is why the ban was made.  Something happened on another site that made it even worse.

I've decided to lift the ban on Bundy early, because I didn't really want to do it in the first place, but as mods sometimes we're forced to, as Zeek said.  

Bundy has been a great member and contributes much to the board, and sticks up for the board with a passion, which is why I've made the decision to lift his 3 day ban early.  

I do want you all to know though, that physical threats on any member of this community will not be tolerated, and can result in a permanent ban.  

Herm if you want to discuss this further or have any problems, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Much respect for you hurt!!!  we can all have a bad day and you doing this early shows me one very important thing. You give a shit about the members and you even care about bundy lol  even if you don;t want to admit it right now 

 really shows me the kind of guy you are man!!!  I'm glad the meber elected you mod , really glad right now and proud

 so bundy ended up with like a 20 hour ban or so, I mean time out hahaa


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for having me back I missed all of you!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 14, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Thank you for having me back I missed all of you!



THE CHAMP IS HERE!! Welcome back brother!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Thank you for having me back I missed all of you!



 Missed you too buddy!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2J9F2sJMT4im back


----------



## JOMO (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuL9V32aGFs


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome back bro!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Actually it was on SI, which is why the ban was made.  Something happened on another site that made it even worse.
> 
> I've decided to lift the ban on Bundy early, because I didn't really want to do it in the first place, but as mods sometimes we're forced to, as Zeek said.
> 
> ...


Zeek is mod pressuring guys. Lol. Well no i don't want to discuss anything cause what the prick did was wrong. We all know that so does he, but when it comes down to it we all know Bundy is weird. That's all!!! LMAO!! Glad you back Bundy and behave you prick!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Zeek is mod pressuring guys. Lol. Well no i don't want to discuss anything cause what the prick did was wrong. We all know that so does he, but when it comes down to it we all know Bundy is weird. That's all!!! LMAO!! Glad you back Bundy and behave you prick!!



lol I am weird very weird


----------



## cokezero (Jul 14, 2012)

I told you that bundy name came from Ted. You will never convince me otherwise. Glad to see you back man.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks mods it would not be the weekend without him


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Zeek is mod pressuring guys. Lol. Well no i don't want to discuss anything cause what the prick did was wrong. We all know that so does he, but when it comes down to it we all know Bundy is weird. That's all!!! LMAO!! Glad you back Bundy and behave you prick!!



 when have you ever known me to pressure anyone, or a mod?  come on big h  that looks so bad man ;(

 honestly was 100% hurts idea to lift the ban early, I did kind of drop a hint earlier in the thread but i did not even talk to hurt about it he did it on his own initiative.

 I'll pressure a shitty one right out the door but thats about it!!  Remember  PhatBastard   lol

  Bundy isn't weird bro, he is just 100% NYC   guess you have to come from there to fully understand him lol

 when it comes to ppl I know I won't be dealing with bans, it's one of those things that truly hurts me more than the guy getting a time out. Now a jerk that hasn;t been here long I got that covered " hey Yo Jenner , get this guy"  lol


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad to have you back BB!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Glad to have you back BB!



 100% class man!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

I love u guys more then words can express


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 14, 2012)

No nohomo. Mmmm


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2J9F2sJMT4


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> No nohomo. Mmmm



yes homo immmmmhhhhmmmmm I like u!


----------



## cokezero (Jul 14, 2012)

Bundy I have to give you some props man. You always looking out for me here and other places. Just wanted to say thanks. Homo or not your a good man..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

cokezero said:


> Bundy I have to give you some props man. You always looking out for me here and other places. Just wanted to say thanks. Homo or not your a good man..



thank u my bro u always got my back as well brothers for life!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e17aGdM_Jwc


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^ welcome back brotha


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2012)

Zeek said:


> when have you ever known me to pressure anyone, or a mod?  come on big h  that looks so bad man ;(
> 
> honestly was 100% hurts idea to lift the ban early, I did kind of drop a hint earlier in the thread but i did not even talk to hurt about it he did it on his own initiative.
> 
> ...


come on zeek really bro. That's y I put the lol after it.  It was a joke. Damn you old timers. Lol.  You didn't get the joke.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

dont fight over my dumb ass please brothers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMfM0tBhQ3g


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NPQJKaDLgY
home sweet home


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBkGdbci-wM&feature=relatedim im sorry so sorry


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome back BB


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Welcome back BB



thank u brotha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tU4-lWM1vwwe go hard


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwqUfAgVdEU&feature=relatedwere ya at


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

im back in the hizzooooo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jouhRstMKd8


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> ^^^ welcome back brotha



thank u brotha


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

LMAO Bundy has lost it man!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> LMAO Bundy has lost it man!!



I never had it!! Thank you for letting me back into your house.I cant live without SI and all my brothers and sisters I know Im fucked in the head please work with me


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Nothing ever happened far as I'm concerned.  Group hug, now back to steroids!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 14, 2012)

I miss this whole thing but I was with Bundy when we Got banned over there lmfao.. anyway shit was funny and I baked him up and I will do it again on other board if necessary. I have to said that Hurt your truly man and a great mod and even better brother. Thank you for what you did bud and sorry I being kind of lost for few days but I`m on my way home...72 hrs to go on the count down. LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Nothing ever happened far as I'm concerned.  Group hug, now back to steroids!



your a good man this song is for u http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBkGdbci-wM&feature=relatedim


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Haha thanks BB, pik get home safe bro!


----------

